# Merry Christmas, Happened Once, and Probably...



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Senior Forums... I hope YOU all have a very special day... and that Santa is GREAT to YOU all...

Lots of First this year, that probably never happen again, for me anyway...

Covid 19...Kinda put a wreck in every person's Christmas Spirits...

Rained here for the last 24 hours steady, Usually, by now we have  Foot - two feet of it on the ground, this year ain, and NO snow...

Going to have to pump the water off the top of the pool, so when it does freeze it won't damage the pool... It's up 2 more inches so far...

Anybody else has some Firsts this year?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 25, 2020)

Having to wear masks 8 hrs a day. Not being able to go anywhere even if I wanted to. Not seeing my family.


----------



## Lee (Dec 25, 2020)

It's the first time I let my hair go grey


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2020)

It is the first time I will not be cooking anything even though we will be having dinner here (someone else cooking it and bringing it here).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2020)

First time it will be just my son and me.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 25, 2020)

No Christmas for me. I'm sick. Typical.


----------

